# Radsport Verein Schweinfurt



## mtb-racer (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Ich bräuchte mal nen Link zum Radsportverein Schweinfurt! #

Ist das ernsthaft die Seite mit dem Radballverein? 

Ich dachte, die fahren auch knallharte Rennrad-Rennen, hab aber davon auf der Site gar nichts gefunden! 


Also, bin über jede Hilfe (auch Tele. nummern, etc. ) dankbar! 

cu Billy


----------



## Fliege (20. Oktober 2003)

Kontakt habe ich von einem Kollegen:

Gerhard Lehmeyer
Birkenstr. 9	
97440 Werneck
Tel. 09722 / 2746
Fax. 09722 / 941433
Handy. 01601507119
Mail: [email protected]

Aber was willst du da, *mtb*-racer? 

Gruß
Fly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siments-biker (20. Oktober 2003)

was isn das fürn verein , mtb oder rennra??


----------



## mtb-racer (20. Oktober 2003)

@ Fly: 

Wer ist das? Vorstand? 

Wenn ich dort einsteige und meine Lizenz löse zählt die ja auch fürn MTB Bereich und nebenbei kann ich ja noch ä weng härter trainieren und Rennrad fahren! ;-) 



@ Siements: 

Vermutlich Rennrad!


----------



## Fliege (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *
> Wer ist das? Vorstand?
> *




Keine Ahnung


----------



## mtb-racer (22. Oktober 2003)

So, habe mich erkundigt! 

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Radsportvereine! 

Einen 89er, der Spielt aber nur Radball und hat das Radrennenfahren in  den sechzigern aufgegeben und einen 
92er, der der richtige ist! 

Hat sich also alles zum Guten gewendet! 

MfG 

Billy


----------



## Fliege (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *
> 
> Hat sich also alles zum Guten gewendet!
> ...



Was meinst du? Dass du jetzt 'nest? Rennrad-Schwuchtel wirst   

Viel Spaß 
Fliege

PS Wenn du übrigens nicht unbedingt Rennradrennen fahren willst, sondern nur trainieren. In SW gibt's zumindest im Sommer auch ne grössere Gruppe, die zweimal die Woche relativ zügig unterwegs ist. Spart den Beitrag.


----------



## mtb-racer (20. November 2003)

Relativ zügig bin ich schon unterwegs! 

Brauch aber ne Lizenz! 

Die Sram-Jungs kenn ich schon!  

MfG 

Billy


----------



## Fliege (21. November 2003)

Die Gruppe, die ich meine, hat mit Sram wenig zu tun, sondern eher mit Radsport Hoffmann. Sind eigentlich alles hauptsächlich Rennradfahrer.

Zur Zeit geht da aber wohl nix.

Gruß

Fliege


----------



## pinguin (1. Dezember 2003)

Schweinfurt ist radfahrtechnisch z.Zt. im Winterschlaf... Kannste knicken  

ciao
auch'n Schweinfurter


----------



## speedstar (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *So, habe mich erkundigt!
> 
> Es gibt zwei verschiedene Radsportvereine!
> ...



Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Rennradverein. Hast du schon rausbekommen wo man sie mal sehen kann und wer da fährt. Würd auch mal mit dir ein bisschen biken. Komme aus SW.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

